# "Lunch"



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I bought a goldfish the other day to feed to my piranhas (as some of you know, I am vegetarian and pro-animal rights so this is not a commen thing) I was doing this because my brother was at my house with friends, well I had just done a water change, and the water was cloudy because the gravel was all messed up, but we put in the goldfish we had named "lunch", but my piranhas haden't eaten it by the time we all had to go out, so my brothers girl and his other female friend made us remove the poor goldfish and add it to my other goldfish and axolotl in their tank, well I looked back later to find that lunch was missing, and my axolotl was fatter than ever before - how ironic, we moved it away from the piranhas so it wouldn't get eaten, and it gets eaten anyway!
But I am kind of pleased, as my axolotl always looks a bit thin (untill now) and I didn't like the goldfish...............
...................
...............
.....it was sh*t


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

thats funny


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Innes said:


> But I am kind of pleased, as my axolotl always looks a bit thin (untill now) and I didn't like the goldfish


 A what now...???







Whats an Axolotl?? Can you post a pix?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > But I am kind of pleased, as my axolotl always looks a bit thin (untill now) and I didn't like the goldfish
> ...


 its kinda like a newt ..just bigger and better looking


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> A what now...???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Axolotl:










I didn't even know those critters would eat goldfish: pretty neat


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

That is a cute lizard thing what's his name?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

that is funny but that thing is ugly ewwwww lol


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Wow i never seen one of those now i want one! :sad:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

for more info on axolotls click here

My axolotl is not an albino one, it looks like the one in the link (not the albino ones!)
I would attach an image here, but I don't know how


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

pcrose said:


> That is a cute lizard thing what's his name?


 it is not a lizard, it is an amphibian, it is in fact a salamander larve (pre-metamorphosis) from mexico, the axolotl is unusual in the fact it is seen as a backwards step in evolution, as they no-longer metamorphosise like mose salamanders do, instead they live their entire lives in this juvinile form - they are sexually mature in their juvinile form.
They can still morph, but it is very rare, or induced with hormone injections, but I have no intention of doing that.
I also have a spotted salamander which is like a morphed axolotl.

Mine is called Scaramanga (I'm not sure if I spelled it right, 5 points for whoever gets where that name is from - clue: it is a film)


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > A what now...???
> ...


 OOH.. ok, I seen those before at pet stores. I used to call those Polyzzard (poly + lizzard). Never knew they ate feeders also. Thanks for the pix!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

they only eat small goldfish, mine doesn't eat my pet goldfish (which was the smallest fish in the shop when I bought it) so I guess they are not all that good at eating fish, but they will eat anything they can fit in their mouths


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Be technical lol and the name is from the pokemon movie right? He looks like he can be a pokemon.








If it is a brit film thats not fair, BBC doesn't play everything.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

thats a cool looking little guy! how big do those things get?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

"If it is a brit film thats not fair, BBC doesn't play everything." - well it is, but you will have heard of it, James Bond - The man with the golden gun (I think) It is the guy with 3 nipples.

as for their size, mine is around 7" form one end to the other, I think that is about normal.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> I would attach an image here, but I don't know how


 - Save a picture from the internet onto your harddrive by rightclicking your mouse on the picture. Choose "Save picture as", select the location where you want to safe it, click "OK".
- Now you have the picture on your harddrive.
- To post in into a thread, clich the "Browse" button of the "File Attachments" (located just below the Post Icons), select the file you want to upload, press "Open", and post your reply.

Hope this helps :smile:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

like this?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow it worked!
Thanks Judazzz, now I feel as happy as bobme's gay dancing banana!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> Wow it worked!
> Thanks Judazzz, now I feel as happy as bobme's gay dancing banana!


 You're welcome! Yet another satisfied customer


----------

